# Which used full frame body you will buy today if money no object?



## yungfat (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi,

As title “Which used full frame body you will buy today if money no object?”

Please share your comments. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 4, 2018)

CNO would lead me to medium format, but to answer your particular question, another 1Dx and maybe a 5Ds. The first for commonality and the second for landscapes.

Jim


----------



## slclick (Aug 4, 2018)

A 1DX 2, why anything less?


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2018)

Another 1DX II


----------



## zim (Aug 4, 2018)

hmmm bit of a contradiction is that! if money was no object why would I be buying second hand? 
anyways to answer your question, a hassey, but that doesn't count so a 1dx2


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Aug 5, 2018)

well not used a 1x and my needs are not high speed a 5dmk4 will be a good choice.


----------



## PerKr (Aug 5, 2018)

If money was no concern... Sony A99II, simply because I'm somewhat invested in the system emotionally and financially plus if money is no concern I wouldn't need to worry about the death of A-mount anyway. Also, if money was no concern I would be buying a brand new one rather than used. And probably two just to have a backup. If on a tight budget and thereby restricted to buying used I would opt for the A99 mk1. Or A900/A850.

If I wanted a Canon (part of me do) it would be a 1-series, so 1Ds or 1Dx of some iteration depending on budget. Just because I want a 1-series 1Dmk2-4 would also work for my needs, if I could find one in reasonable condition and price, despite not being full frame.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 5, 2018)

A slightly used 5DSR Mk II, hopefully in a couple of months time.


----------



## applecider (Aug 5, 2018)

yungfat said:


> Hi,
> 
> As title “Which used full frame body you will buy today if money no object?”
> 
> ...



I'm with then others here who question if money was no object what USED camera would you buy. Why buy a used camera at all if money not an issue. Doesn't mean I would not wait for a refurbished kit.

I think that the answers to this question are many as it would also depend on one's needs and what is already in hand.

Since I already have what I use every day-5D4 and DX....., SL2 and 5DSR are on my wish lists for different reasons, but neither rises to the level of an actual purchase as my existing cameras fit my needs.


----------



## greger (Aug 5, 2018)

1DXll or a 5D IV. Both would be sweet.


----------



## pwp (Aug 6, 2018)

That's easy...1DX-II

-pw


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 6, 2018)

1DX II


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 6, 2018)

She wouldn't actually be a camera, but you did not say camera, just full frame body


----------



## Talys (Aug 6, 2018)

Really easy one; I'd join the 1DX2 choir.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 6, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> She wouldn't actually be a camera, but you did not say camera, just full frame body


----------



## yungfat (Aug 6, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> She wouldn't actually be a camera, but you did not say camera, just full frame body


----------



## yungfat (Aug 6, 2018)

zim said:


> hmmm bit of a contradiction is that! if money was no object why would I be buying second hand?
> anyways to answer your question, a hassey, but that doesn't count so a 1dx2



I mean if the budget only can afford an used body... Thanks for your reply anyway.


----------



## yungfat (Aug 6, 2018)

PerKr said:


> If money was no concern... Sony A99II, simply because I'm somewhat invested in the system emotionally and financially plus if money is no concern I wouldn't need to worry about the death of A-mount anyway. Also, if money was no concern I would be buying a brand new one rather than used. And probably two just to have a backup. If on a tight budget and thereby restricted to buying used I would opt for the A99 mk1. Or A900/A850.
> 
> If I wanted a Canon (part of me do) it would be a 1-series, so 1Ds or 1Dx of some iteration depending on budget. Just because I want a 1-series 1Dmk2-4 would also work for my needs, if I could find one in reasonable condition and price, despite not being full frame.


Is 1D mark III too old for today when compared to others similar price alternative?


----------



## yungfat (Aug 6, 2018)

Talys said:


> Really easy one; I'd join the 1DX2 choir.


Not too heavy?


----------



## yungfat (Aug 6, 2018)

wsmith96 said:


> 1DX II


Not heavy?


----------



## andrei1989 (Aug 6, 2018)

yungfat said:


> I mean if the budget only can afford an used body... Thanks for your reply anyway.


well if there is a budget constraint then you'd look to get the most out your money, depending on what you are shooting. a 1dx2 used is more expensive than a 5d4 new 
but to answer your original post: if money was unlimited, i'd go for a fuji gfx50s


----------



## yungfat (Aug 6, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> well if there is a budget constraint then you'd look to get the most out your money, depending on what you are shooting. a 1dx2 used is more expensive than a 5d4 new
> but to answer your original post: if money was unlimited, i'd go for a fuji gfx50s


Nice one...


----------



## docsmith (Aug 6, 2018)

I am a bit surprised the "high resolution" group hasn't chimed in with a few 5Ds(R). 

If money were no object, I would probably own:

1Dx II for times I wanted a high frame rate or times when resolution was not an issue.
5Ds(R) for times when I wanted all the resolution I could get
5DIV as my general everyday camera
If I could only have one, then the 5DIV, which is what I actually have.

The quick point here is that each body actually has a niche. It is always best to consider need and intended use when picking the body. For example, I have seen 1Dx go by for ~$2,500, 5DIII for $1,200-$1,500, 5DII's for ~$600, 5Ds(R)s for ~$1800-$2,000 and 6D I for <$1,000. All of those are good cameras that have taken many a great picture. As for a used FF body, if I was looking for the "best value" FF on the market, a good used 5DIII would be a great general camera. If you need the high FPS, then a 1DX, if budget is a concern, find the best 5DII or 6D I you can find. If high resolution, find a nice used 5Ds or 5Ds(R).


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 7, 2018)

1 DX 2 - what else would I choose? Used/tried all the other Canon alternatives and the 1DX2 is simply the best of the lot, closely followed by the 1DX = nothing else is in the running for an all in one camera!


----------



## Talys (Aug 7, 2018)

yungfat said:


> Not too heavy?


Well, if I were buying a 1DX2, the main reason would be its AF capabilities with big, heavy lenses, often with TCs. Almost certainly, I would be pairing it with a 200-400, and then, basically, the 1DX2 weight is just a pleasant counterbalance on the wimberly gimbal


----------



## Talys (Aug 7, 2018)

docsmith said:


> I am a bit surprised the "high resolution" group hasn't chimed in with a few 5Ds(R).
> 
> If money were no object, I would probably own:
> 
> ...



At the end of the day, I don't want amazing 50 megapixel photographs; I want really good photographs that have fewer than 12 megapixels, once cropped and resized. The main reason to get a high megapixel camera is to make up for a lens reach deficiency, but if money were of no object, I'd simply have bigger lenses  I would much rather be taking a 600mm f/4 image than cropping a 400mm f/5.6 image.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Aug 7, 2018)

1DX Mark II


----------



## BillB (Aug 8, 2018)

5DIV: lighter weight, lower shutter noise, more pixels, better touchscreen interface and generally less noticeable compared to 1DXII.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 8, 2018)

Can't delete this post so please ignore.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 8, 2018)

Sony A9 (with a Canon adapter included) if only to try it out.


----------



## Jester74 (Aug 9, 2018)

5D MkIV


----------



## scyrene (Aug 9, 2018)

slclick said:


> A 1DX 2, why anything less?


Agreed. Otherwise (beyond the original stricture) I'd love to try a 645Z.


----------



## RGF (Aug 10, 2018)

Am I limited to 35mm format? if not possibly phase one for landscape and still life.

For wildlife I would consider the D5/D850 w/ the new 180-400. In a year, perhaps canon will match this combination.

Don't flame me for this but I think the D850 is a wonderful camera and the ergonomics of the 180-400 (i.e., position of the switch to engage the converter/extender is better on the 180 -400 vs the 200-400. ON the 180-400 can be easily engage by the right hand near the shutter button vs on the left side of the lens on the 200-400. Small differences like this are important.


----------



## Kwwund (Aug 11, 2018)

6D2. Any extra money, I’d spend on travel so I could get the most out of it.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 11, 2018)

If money were no object then I'd buy new.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 11, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


>


----------



## timmy_650 (Aug 11, 2018)

If money was no issue, I would buy Sony A9. I am happy with my Canon system but I love playing with new toys. I have 1dX and during this time in my life, 1D series doesn't fit my need great right now.


----------



## pwp (Aug 11, 2018)

BillB said:


> 5DIV: lighter weight, lower shutter noise, more pixels, better touchscreen interface and generally less noticeable compared to 1DXII.



I have a gripped 5D4 and a 1DX. Yes, the 5D4 is _"lighter weight, lower shutter noise, more pixels, better touchscreen interface and generally less noticeable ..." _ but the 1DX is always the superior camera to use. So I definitely stick with 1DXII in reply to the OP. If you've used a 1-Series body over time you'll just know. They're awesome and superior in so many obvious and subtle ways.

-pw


----------



## Kit. (Aug 11, 2018)

Leica 0 in excellent condition.

Then I'll resell it and use all that "no object" money for something more useful.


----------



## rjbradbury (Aug 14, 2018)

Money no object. Phase One XF IQ3 100MP _Trichromatic_ 

But being more sensible it would be. 

A couple of 5D Mark IV bodies and a 5Ds.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 14, 2018)

One word..... Hubble!


----------



## brad-man (Aug 14, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> One word..... Hubble!



I want more DR & higher resolution, so I'm holding out for the James Webb. It's not a mirrorless though...


----------

